# Malavita for All mountain?



## bleyran (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickets...crickets...crickets.
I, too, would like to hear first hand experience on the Malavita.
Is it really stiffer than the Cartel, even though Burton claim to be softer?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure those are the binders snowklinger rides all over the mountain and he loves them.

You already have them at this point. Slap 'em on your board and go try 'em out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea they are fucking rad, go love them. 

I pretty much quit riding park the last 2 years since I got them, may have to get another pair if these ever die.

They feel invisible, meaning ....I can't feel them. They just do their thing.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

During the olympics I saw one of the men's snowboard cross competitors using vitas...they are a lot more all-mountain than burton advertises them as. Also noticed quite a few of the ladies, also snowboard cross, using cartels on their stiff race boards.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm riding them all mountain also. I like em a lot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Evo has them as All mountain with flex 6/10...


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm riding them all mountain on my Lib TRS currently . I also have the Cartels on my Rossi Angus. I feel I get better toe side response from the Cartels and better heel side response from the Vitas. They are pretty similar overall.


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

Have been on these malavitas for years and they fucking Rip!! Super comfy and fantastic control ..


----------



## Spid (Jan 4, 2022)

Spaceship said:


> *A good idea?*
> 
> Got these bindings for a steal but was aiming for cartels. . .I do not ride park but do ride everything else. . .I know these bindings are for freestyle mainly, but have heard they are stiffer than the cartels this year and am wondering if they will perform as great for all mountain. they seem very well built and probably fine.


Cartels, Vitas, and Genesis are all great for any kind of riding. I have owned all of them. to me, the ankle strap seems to make the most difference in feel between the Malavita and the other two as the Genesis/Cartel straps are wider and perhaps stiffer.


----------

